# 13 NMZ Gheenoe



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Awesome. I'm ready for the floods.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I've seen this Gheenoe at Cedar point a time or two. How did you do on this first round of floods we had?


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> I think I've seen this Gheenoe at Cedar point a time or two. How did you do on this first round of floods we had?


Hey JaxLaxFish, That was me you saw. Only saw one small tailing/backing red .
Did you see any?
BC


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Between 3 guys wading we saw a combined dozen. I did manage to get one of the 3 that I saw but I must admit there was some luck involved. This was probably the only fish we saw that stuck around long enough for me to get a couple shots. I had to slap him on the head in order for him to see my fly.


----------



## Chaser (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a 13' "waterbug" every similar to yours. Looking in repowering it.. what kind of speed are you getting out of that 9.9?
that looks like simpson's creek?? close to Nassau sound?


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> I have a 13' "waterbug" every similar to yours. Looking in repowering it.. what kind of speed are you getting out of that 9.9?
> that looks like simpson's creek?? close to Nassau sound?


Chaser09, With just me and good conditions I'm seeing a little over 20mph which is plenty fast enough for this little 13. You found me .
BC


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I so wish I had one of these.


----------

